# Veritas Carver's Knife



## sihollies (17 Nov 2014)

Hi
I have just completed my first marquetry project, of which I have thoroughly enjoyed.
I own a few Swann Morton Scalpel handle which I use for my Parquetry work, but found the handles a bit awkward
to control when making tight curves on the a fore mentioned marquetry project.
I found it easier to navigate the the tight curves with a cheap craft knife handle, that I own, where the handle as more substantial/bulkier.
I stumbled across this Veritas knife, and was wondering if anyone could tell me if Swann Morton blades can be used with this handle? ( The blades in the picture look identical to Swann Morton ones )

http://www.thewoodveneerhub.co.uk/verit ... r-s-knife/

I am aware it is a Carver's Knife, so I am thinking the blades may be thicker??
Any advice is greatly appreciated

Regards

Simon


----------



## monkeybiter (17 Nov 2014)

They say 'standard disposable scalpel blades' so it would seem so:- http://www.veritastools.com/products/Page.aspx?p=63

This might help also, scroll down. http://miniatures.about.com/od/cuttingtools/tp/craftknives.htm


----------



## sihollies (17 Nov 2014)

Thanks very much for the rapid reply.
I searched the Internet for ages and found nothing and you came back with an answer in 20 minutes, so thanks again.
I just have to decide now if I the knife is worth it for the cost, as opposed to my cheap craft knife handles.
But with Christmas looming, it may be a possibility.

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## bugbear (17 Nov 2014)

sihollies":2cv93acq said:


> Hi
> I have just completed my first marquetry project, of which I have thoroughly enjoyed.
> I own a few Swann Morton Scalpel handle which I use for my Parquetry work, but found the handles a bit awkward
> to control when making tight curves on the a fore mentioned marquetry project.
> I found it easier to navigate the the tight curves with a cheap craft knife handle, that I own, where the handle as more substantial/bulkier.



I've seen craftsman (at shows) with scalpels where the handle was padded and customised with
polymer clay.

BugBear


----------



## JohnPW (17 Nov 2014)

It seems to cost quite a bit for what is really a handle. Maybe you could bulk up the scalpel handle by sticking some wooden scales on each side. Another idea I've seen is to wrap it with a sort of mouldable plastic that sets hard, 

Scalpel handles are not ideal if you need to press quite hard when cutting. I found that out when try to cut into maple for an inlay.


----------



## sihollies (17 Nov 2014)

Thanks Bugbear & JohnPW
That's a good idea. I tried wrapping the handles with tape, but couldn't get the right 'feel'.
I think I have some 'Fymo' somewhere, so will certainly give it a go.
Will post my findings.

Simon


----------



## Cheshirechappie (17 Nov 2014)

Ernie Ives designed a knife taking scalpel blades specifically for marquetry work. Might be worth a try, especially as it's not particularly expensive. Here's one source - http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_nos ... ry%20knife


----------



## sihollies (17 Nov 2014)

Thanks 

I will definitely try the Ernie Ives handle, as it is designed for the marquetarian & the cost is small, compared to the Veritas handle.
However I will also try the Polymer clay suggestion too, as I should be able to mould it precisely to the ergonomics of my grip.

I truly appreciate your suggestions, so thank you

Regards
Simon


----------



## marcros (18 Nov 2014)

I bought http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/index ... duct_id=99 from this site but have found the standard swann morton to give better results for me. Same blades in each case.


----------



## Harbo (18 Nov 2014)

Swann Moreton do this more chunkier holder:







Rod


----------



## bugbear (18 Nov 2014)

Cheshirechappie":2xeom4er said:


> Ernie Ives designed a knife taking scalpel blades specifically for marquetry work. Might be worth a try, especially as it's not particularly expensive. Here's one source - http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_nos ... ry%20knife



Interesting - and cheap. TERRIBLE photo on Amazon though!

BugBear


----------



## John15 (18 Nov 2014)

I have a Swann Morton scalpel. To make the handle comfortable I wrap it with sports tape - the kind they use on the handles of tennis racquets etc. Got it off Ebay.

John


----------



## Racers (18 Nov 2014)

I got a nice scalpel blade handle from John Lewis, round body very nice to use, can't find it on the web site the closet one is this http://www.johnlewis.com/prym-art-knife ... s/p1297174 mine has a metal body not plastic.

Pete


----------



## SteveF (18 Nov 2014)

wrap the handle with polymorph moulded to your hand shape

http://www.polymorphplastic.co.uk/

Steve


----------



## bugbear (18 Nov 2014)

SteveF":1nw9xrfh said:


> wrap the handle with polymorph moulded to your hand shape
> 
> http://www.polymorphplastic.co.uk/
> 
> Steve



Or Sugru (very expensive though)

http://sugru.com/

Edit £6.99 for 15g ; EEK!

Polymorph plastic is £3.50 for 100g

Fimo around £10 for 350g

So polymorph and fimo are comparable in price.

BugBear


----------



## monkeybiter (18 Nov 2014)

bugbear":s3zqjdiw said:


> Or Sugru (very expensive though)
> 
> http://sugru.com/
> 
> ...



Aha! I knew this might be useful one day https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/oogoo-t45765.html?hilit= sugru


----------



## sihollies (18 Nov 2014)

Thanks again everyone

polymorph looks interesting, so I may give that a go.
£4.30 + £1.60 P+P for 250 grams on Ebay.
The handle from John Lewis looks good too, but it costs nearly £25

Thanks again


----------



## JohnPW (18 Nov 2014)

Racers":29svq10a said:


> I got a nice scalpel blade handle from John Lewis, round body very nice to use, can't find it on the web site the closet one is this http://www.johnlewis.com/prym-art-knife ... s/p1297174 mine has a metal body not plastic.
> 
> Pete



That's ridiculous, £20 for what looks like a plastic handle with a metal collar! But that's the other common type of knife used for fine work, I believe the original brand is X-Acto:

http://xacto.com/products/cutting-solutions/knives.aspx





but there other manufacturers making them. I got set from Lidl for £4, had 2 all aluminium handles and 8 blades. The blades have a hole in them but don't appear to have any function. I've also seen a version with a plastic collar that grips the blade, which I guess would only be suitable for very light use. 








bugbear":29svq10a said:


> Cheshirechappie":29svq10a said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie Ives designed a knife taking scalpel blades specifically for marquetry work. Might be worth a try, especially as it's not particularly expensive. Here's one source - http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_nos ... ry%20knife
> ...



And very little product information, is it plastic, metal, wood? How is the blade held? For that price it could be just an plastic handle with a hole at one end and the blade just slots in.


----------



## Racers (18 Nov 2014)

John, I didn't check the price wow! I only paid £5 or so for mine.
Mine is more like the X-Acto one

Pete


----------



## marcros (18 Nov 2014)

JohnPW":1nz6vrpr said:


> Racers":1nz6vrpr said:
> 
> 
> > I got a nice scalpel blade handle from John Lewis, round body very nice to use, can't find it on the web site the closet one is this http://www.johnlewis.com/prym-art-knife ... s/p1297174 mine has a metal body not plastic.
> ...



It is plastic. The blade fits into a slot and there is a collet that slides over it. You then cut and the first time it moves and must locate itself against the collet. The big advantage over anything I have seen is that you can have the blade protruding a few mm, rather than 20mm or so unsupported. It is good value for money, but isn't high quality. It is good enough quality for the job though. If it was double the price I would send you mine and say try it but by the time we have posted it there and back it isn't worth doing.


----------



## sihollies (22 Nov 2014)

Hi
Just for information.
The Polymorph arrived yesterday and it is absolutely perfect for this application.
I tried it on two handles and have moulded one of the handles to facilitate a more horizontal general cutting 
angle and the other on a more vertical angle, which I will use for marquetry.
When the Polymorph began to cool down it became a bit tricky to work with, so I just popped it back into the pan of hot water for 20 seconds or so and it became malleable once again.

Great product for the price.
Be aware if you are considering buying some for any reason, that a little bit goes quite a long way.
I bought 250 grams, and have probably used less that 50grams


Thanks all for your input

Si


----------



## Cheshirechappie (22 Nov 2014)

JohnPW":2yncbw3h said:


> bugbear":2yncbw3h said:
> 
> 
> > Cheshirechappie":2yncbw3h said:
> ...



It was designed by a very accomplished marquetarian specifically for marquetry. What do you want for four quid? Gold plating?

If you don't fancy it, don't buy it. All I did was offer the fact that it existed and a link to where it could be obtained. I didn't expect to be criticised for that.


----------



## SteveF (22 Nov 2014)

sihollies":12xu8xpo said:


> Hi
> Just for information.
> The Polymorph arrived yesterday and it is absolutely perfect for this application.
> I tried it on two handles and have moulded one of the handles to facilitate a more horizontal general cutting
> ...



glad it worked out for you
simple solution sometimes the best

Steve


----------



## woodbrains (23 Nov 2014)

Hello,

What about the blue one here?


----------



## Willum (25 Nov 2014)

I have had one of the Veritas knives for years , I would say not worth the cost and new blades seem impossible to obtain. However the Swann Morton scalpel blades which fit the no; 3 handle function quite well and as a one time Biology teacher I have a stock of them but readily available on e Bay anyway.


----------



## CStanford (25 Nov 2014)

Wow, Xacto should sue Powerfix. They're identical. :lol:

David? Derek? Hope you guys have stuck with Xacto. Anything else would be totally unethical and despicable you know.


----------



## bugbear (25 Nov 2014)

CStanford":21vc1fkk said:


> Wow, Xacto should sue Powerfix. They're identical. :lol:
> 
> David? Derek? Hope you guys have stuck with Xacto. Anything else would be totally unethical and despicable you know.



Thank for you that valuable, and informative post, Charles.

:roll: :roll: :roll: 

BugBear


----------



## CStanford (25 Nov 2014)

The photos were right there, juxtaposed to one another. Apologies, but a bit hard to resist.

One wonders if ethics run so deeply as to include shop bits, bobs, and ancillaries.

Me, I use lots of tools made by companies other than the original makers/patent holders. And copies of copies, too. We all do, even the holier than thou do. I actually have Xacto knives, but I also have Stanley's version. I think Xacto's was first. I have utility knives other than by Stanley who I think may have made the first one. I don't own an original Phillips Screw Company crosshead screw driver. What a wretch I am! God loved Mr. Phillips, he sold all his patents to Ford Motor Co. for 5MM US in 1945 which was a helluva sum of money in those days, these days too come to think of it.


----------



## bugbear (25 Nov 2014)

sihollies":tiqn8hzx said:


> Hi
> Just for information.
> The Polymorph arrived yesterday and it is absolutely perfect for this application.
> I tried it on two handles and have moulded one of the handles to facilitate a more horizontal general cutting
> ...



How adhesive is it?

It strikes me that you want it to be adhesive so you can add it (as you've done) to an existing item.

But it also strikes me that if it's sticky it would be a bügger to work with.

Or is there a way around this that I haven't thought of?

Some googling later:

general video;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhVuc6RNyaw

List other brand names for Polycaprolactone

polymorph thermomorph "ShapeLock" "Instamorph" "Friendly Plastic" polymold

BugBear


----------



## sihollies (5 Dec 2014)

Wouldn't say that it was adhesive at all.
I just kept manipulating it until it became more viscous and continued until it became semi solid.
There is no contraction of the product on cooling.

Easy to use, and gave a great result in this instance.

Simon


----------

